# Got A Feelings She's Preggers!



## LinzEva (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,

i've not been here much but now currently got two rats, Eva Which you know about and a new addition of 4 days Luna..

I've got this strangest feeling that Luna maybe be pregnant, she's around 8 - 10 weeks old, Is it possiable at that age.

Over the last few days shes getting chubby in the stomach area, shes was thin when i got her, & shes eating really well.. I thought at first maybe shes fat, but can she get that fat that qwick, ..

is there any ways i can tell if she is preggers..

Worried mum, please help


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

It's possible she is pregnant, just keep an eye on her belly it will be very obvious.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

do you have her by herself since the other is new?
if so, is she poo'ing?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

what are her markings? does she have a blaze?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

See if you can weigh her daily... Sometimes when you get a rat and there's less competition for food and they're growing, they put on weight fast.

Nipples become more prominent, nesting behavior becomes apparent, personality can change in either direction, etc, but most of the very apparent changes happen the last week, so... 

Is she seeing the vet for an initial checkup? Maybe they can check?


----------

